# How do these look?



## Obsidian (Jun 10, 2014)

Working on making soap labels and need some opinions. These will be printed on butcher paper and tied onto the soap with hemp cord. Which do you like better? Pretend the ugly brown background is paper lol.














what about the business card? Are the bubbles too much?


----------



## Seawolfe (Jun 10, 2014)

I like the top one. The white over brown is too jarring for me.


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Jun 10, 2014)

I like the top one better also, and I think the bubbles on the business card are cute.


----------



## Obsidian (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm leaning towards the first one too. I like the simplicity and the extra room for any text I might need.


----------



## pamielynn (Jun 10, 2014)

Top one, here too.


----------



## Sagebrush (Jun 10, 2014)

I like the top one as well. I think the bubbles on the card might make it look a little too busy. Maybe it's just because of the white background, though.


----------



## navigator9 (Jun 10, 2014)

I favor the top one also. Just a thought....I've read that your company name should be the most prominent thing on the label.


----------



## Carty812 (Jun 10, 2014)

I like 2nd one better as it matches card better but maybe instead of the white try a cream color like the buboes on the card. Also I agree with making company name bigger


----------



## jenneelk (Jun 10, 2014)

I was going to say the same as Carty. I prefer the stand out look of the 2nd one but a light color would be nice to make it more of a subtle contrast. 
The business name also should be bigger IMO.. Larger than the name of the soap. But that's just what I do an what I think looks best. Maybe post one the other way for comparison? 

And I keep meaning to tell u.. I love the name you picked. Last I was on here you didnt have one stated.. This one is great.

Oh the bubbles.. Love them.


----------



## jules92207 (Jun 10, 2014)

I too like the top one, but balancing out the logo and soap name a bit better in size would help. Larger logo or smaller soap name.

I like the bubbles on the card.


----------



## Obsidian (Jun 10, 2014)

Here is the first with a larger name, this better or is it too big?





The background on the second isn't white, its the lightest color of the bubbles off the card. What if I used a light blue paper instead of butcher paper? I have some nice marbled blue paper.





I could try and make the card match the second label better. I really like these blue versions. Instead of using hemp, I can use a white twine of some kind.


----------



## jules92207 (Jun 10, 2014)

Ok, now I like the second one and the second attempt on the card better. It feels like mountains - perfect for your company name. Its very sharp! But in a good way, not a harsh way. I really like it.

Overall though the top one looks better too though.


----------



## CanaDawn (Jun 10, 2014)

Should it be Dragon's/Dragons' ?
I like the top colour scheme, not sure about the font for "dragons blood" though.
I like the card.


----------



## Sagebrush (Jun 10, 2014)

I like the uniform look of the second one along with matching business card. But I just really like the top one still.  

Would you want the business cards to be the same color as the butcher paper labels? Depends on the look you're going for. It would give it a rustic feel.


----------



## jenneelk (Jun 10, 2014)

Top looks better now.. I like it.
But if ihad to pick one id still say the 2nd. I do like this paper better.. It looked like mountains to me also.


----------



## Be Love (Jun 10, 2014)

I like the top one best (the second round with the bigger font) if you go with the butcher paper. But I do like the matching set of the blue label and card. They seem to go well with your company name, blue being a 'cool' colour.


----------



## Obsidian (Jun 10, 2014)

Here is the blue label and cards printed. I don't know how much I like the labels now but I'm happy enough with the cards. The blue paper I have just doesn't have a very good contrast to the oval. I'm still figuring out how to attach the labels best.


----------



## CanaDawn (Jun 10, 2014)

The missing apostrophe would constantly irk me, but I'm that way.  
I like the logo font more than the one on your website.  I think I might move "hand-crafted soap" back up under the logo on the label, to match the card.  I'm not a huge fan of the second font (but fonts are so personal...it's not a deal-breaker)
I think I would write Net Wt, vs Nt. Wt. but that might be a standard way of doing it that I'm not aware of.
I agree with you that there isn't enough contrast on the label, and I do like the crinkly-looking blue marble print.  Also, maybe the oval should be slightly smaller so there is more "border" around it?


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 10, 2014)

CanaDawn said:


> Should it be Dragon's/Dragons' ?
> I like the top colour scheme, not sure about the font for "dragons blood" though.
> I like the card.


Usually it is spelled Dragon's Blood. I like the lighter one the best it goes much better with your website. Do not forget your phone number, City and State unless you have a business phone under your Cold Mountain name. Web site address alone does not work for labeling. I think it does if, again, there is a business phone number listed. At least this is what I have read about company contact info on labeling.


----------



## CanaDawn (Jun 10, 2014)

cmzaha said:


> Usually it is spelled Dragon's Blood. I like the lighter one the best it goes much better with your website. Do not forget your phone number, City and State unless you have a business phone under your Cold Mountain name. Web site address alone does not work for labeling. I think it does if, again, there is a business phone number listed. At least this is what I have read about company contact info on labeling.



Dragons' would be many dragons contributing! 
There's no website on the labels or cards, but there is a phone number on the card.  
I noticed your website says you're closed, so until that's updated (and matched with your new logo) you might want to print without your website address (if you are printing your own, you can do small batches and adjust as you go)


----------



## Obsidian (Jun 10, 2014)

I agree that the oval should be smaller and I need to find a darker blue paper, I don't want to use up all my ink printing a full background if I don't have to.
I know its generally spelled dragon's but I have a thing with apostrophes, can't hardly stand they way they look. I will consider changing it though.
I don't have my web site info on the card anywhere, just my email and phone. I will update it to include my city and state. I'm not sure if I will keep up my website, being a free site it really has limits. I need to get a etsy shop opened.
Good idea to move the hand crafted text, I really don't like it under the soap name. I'll eventually get there, thanks for all the ideas everyone


----------



## Obsidian (Jun 10, 2014)

Better?


----------



## lenarenee (Jun 10, 2014)

I also like the second set better...the blue suits your name.

Instead of an apostrophe...a little tiny dragon face instead?


----------



## Sagebrush (Jun 10, 2014)

Looks lovely


----------



## jules92207 (Jun 10, 2014)

I do like that better. Nice contrast.


----------



## Obsidian (Jun 10, 2014)

Ok,last ones. Better fonts that are bigger and easier to read.


----------



## jenneelk (Jun 10, 2014)

I know you're going back and forth.. But I like the old 'dragons blood' font better.


----------



## jenneelk (Jun 10, 2014)

Wahmshoppes I've used for 6.5 years for 2 businesses and 4 websites.
They have gotten a lot better the last 5 years and for $13 a month, are worth it IMO.
It has limits but not enough to keep me from moving to a $100+ cart. I've been tempted a few times but the cart is so streamlined, I really like it. 
FYI for you or anyone who is looking for a host and cart.


----------



## CanaDawn (Jun 10, 2014)

Obsidian said:


> Better?


I like it!  If it's all apostrophes, I'm sorry...   If there's one in a different font that you like better, you could use a different font JUST for the offending punctuation.


----------



## jules92207 (Jun 10, 2014)

I like the first font better too. Something about it seems more artistic.


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Jun 10, 2014)

I like first one and I like the bubbles.


----------



## Ankh (Jun 12, 2014)

top one!


----------



## kitterz (Jun 12, 2014)

Top one, and bubbles on card are nice


----------

